# A pump to fit inside a 25 litre drum for water changes?



## t.doyle (6 May 2013)

As above,

Anyone know of a pump that will inside a 25 litre drum but have a pump head greater than 1.5m? there are many like the tunze mini, hydor pico etc.. but they only pump to about 50cm. Which is useless as I need to go from the floor to the top of the tank. 

If anyone else has some genius plan of making water changes easy, that would be great!


----------



## biffster (6 May 2013)

my other half does all her water changes with a 10 ltr bucket she dosent use a pump she is thinking of getting a long hose to empty 
the water straight out of the door or a window but saying that most of our water changes come straight of the cold tap through the HMA 
filter


----------



## gramski (6 May 2013)

t.doyle said:


> As above,
> 
> Anyone know of a pump that will inside a 25 litre drum but have a pump head greater than 1.5m? there are many like the tunze mini, hydor pico etc.. but they only pump to about 50cm. Which is useless as I need to go from the floor to the top of the tank.
> 
> If anyone else has some genius plan of making water changes easy, that would be great!


 
I use a New-Jet 1200 and it does the job fine. £23.95 from Charterhouse Aquatics.


----------



## t.doyle (6 May 2013)

gramski said:


> I use a New-Jet 1200 and it does the job fine. £23.95 from Charterhouse Aquatics.


And that fits inside the drum opening of a 25 litre drum?


----------



## biffster (6 May 2013)

i just thought of this we used to use one for emptying pounds we had i mounted to an 
angled drill and fastened to a board and the pipe goes in the barrel its a cheap option if you 
already have the drill 
Toolstation > Power Tools > Water Pumps > Drill Pump


----------



## Spnl (6 May 2013)

I was going to ask the same question !
I use a newjet 1200 and have tried a maxijet 750. No problem pumping from floor into my tank 1.45m, so I am sure would go higher, but it doesn't fit into my 25l water carriers, nor will it work with a hose attached to the inlet. Seems unable to suck the air out of the tube, even if I immerse it with a hose on it won't work, so I end up pouring water into a bucket and it pumps it into the tank. It works but only a matter of time before I kick the bucket over or something.
I will be interested to see what answers you get.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 May 2013)

Can you not put the water into a 5gall fermenting bin then the pump in there. London Dragon also came up with diy water change ideas worth looking into.


----------



## gramski (6 May 2013)

t.doyle said:


> And that fits inside the drum opening of a 25 litre drum?


 Don't think so but it doesn't have to go in, it comes with a attachment that allows a hose to be fitted to the intake so it should be fine.


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

did no one check out the link that i put up it would work ideal


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

I've tried one of those before and I wouldn't recommend them personally.


----------

